
Home Internet Is Becoming a Luxury for the Wealthy - howard941
https://onezero.medium.com/home-internet-is-becoming-a-luxury-for-the-wealthy-c7420b2b1548
======
vinay_ys
In India, home Internet is increasing for sure, but relative growth is
definitely much smaller than mobile Internet. BSNL has 100Mbps 1TB limit plan
under ₹1000. Same for Jio Fiber when it is launched. A lot of local operators
like ACT offer at even cheaper prices.

